# Whats Missing????



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

hey just been thinking, do you think that there is anything missing within the trade/hobby?

just interested what peoples views are.
do you think there is aservice missing, or a product that you think you could do with- but don't have

hope people know what i mean. lol


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i think that somebody should design a heat mat with a built in ajustbale stat, if that makes sense 

lee


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah like on fish tank heater/therms


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what would be the point? serious question heat mats and stats work in perfect harmony well kind of


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah but surely your going to be buying a mat stat with you heat mat anyway, so why not have one on the cable or/mat anyway?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh I suppose, if it was just like a stat attatched to a heat mat then, you might as well buy it seperately though, because then you could choose the size heat mat you wanted to plug in, if they did it the other way then all stats would have to have different sized heat mats, but then again I dont suppose it would matter.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> yeah but surely your going to be buying a mat stat with you heat mat anyway, so why not have one on the cable or/mat anyway?


exactly, the only problem i could see is if one broke, you would have to replace both instead of one.

lee


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Exo Terra - Products: Light Unit

Two bulbs on one starter - we need more innovative things like this, at the moment we have to use too many plug sockets and these things help solve that problem.

Also more stuff like breeding racks and vivs like those herptek ones at more affordable prices.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh plugs and wires are a pain in the ass.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

to be honest they have been around for ages. you can also get ones for 4 light bulbs that run off one plug. check out aracdia, they are about £68.00 or were when i got one the other year.

but yeah good thinking. don't quite know why i did this thread just was thinking really.

i quite like the idea of a tank where everything is designedfor that tank, although kind of done already, this would be a tank with electrics wired in. much in the way some aquariums have everything run from one plug.

you buy a tank with one wire running out, then you get the light starter unit part, bulb part and all you do is run it through a hole and into the electrics box and whey hey your done. all the wires are in the wood/plastic and only one wire per tank. i think??? ha ha


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

one wire per tank is nice in theory, but as there are several components that can fail before the part that's user accessible, it'd make it much harder to replace. We had a viv a while ago that was at least 10 years old, where the light, mat and stat were all one plug, but it was wired together and plugged together in the back, so easily accessible if you needed to replace anything. We've got a stack that's similar, one plug for 5 lights (it's for sale btw, is a stack of 5 36"x18"x12" vivs built together). But there are 3 different plugs for the thermostats (2 twins and a single). Dunno, I think it's good we have things so DIY in many cases as it means you can adjust your setup as your animal grow, or re-purpose one that another has grown out of for whatever else you might want. I'm currently struggling with trying to find a decent reflector for a ceramic so I don't warp the wood when I put it in, I'm sure someone must make a purpose built one that fits w/in a guard as well, I just haven't found it yet.

I think with this hobby, if something isn't made professionally, or a service offered by a big company, someone will make their own and start selling em. IE good chondro vivs I saw the other day (oldelpaso I think?)..or reptile taxi/petwheels/gremlin rides when TNT just doesn't cut it. We seem to be more of a do it yourself bunch than your average cat/dog owner  I guess that's part of any hobby really.


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> i think that somebody should design a heat mat with a built in ajustbale stat, if that makes sense
> 
> lee


That may work for someone who wants just one heat pad, BUT what about the person who has a rack and wants a heat pad for every shelf?

Is that person really going to buy a heat pad with a built-in stat for every shelf... considering the fact that the price of heat pads is already obscenely high and one with a stat built-in would at least double and possibly treble the price?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

an easy to use, variable speed exhaust fan to gently venilate stagnant air in cages. even in screen cages, in a closed room the air just hangs. not like that outdoors. also to remove water vapor from cages to help control high humidity where it may not be wanted. i know i could use them....


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

pankthesnake said:


> That may work for someone who wants just one heat pad, BUT what about the person who has a rack and wants a heat pad for every shelf?
> 
> Is that person really going to buy a heat pad with a built-in stat for every shelf... considering the fact that the price of heat pads is already obscenely high and one with a stat built-in would at least double and possibly treble the price?


I dont think he means its going to replace whats already available, its something that would be sold along side the usual gubbins.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

HABU said:


> an easy to use, variable speed exhaust fan to gently venilate stagnant air in cages. even in screen cages, in a closed room the air just hangs. not like that outdoors. also to remove water vapor from cages to help control high humidity where it may not be wanted. i know i could use them....


computer fans do the trick for this :2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

eeji said:


> computer fans do the trick for this :2thumb:


 :no1:yep! but for the people for whom electric is a mysterious force...like my mother. say one that she can easily use. i'm lucky enough to be handy but an off the shelf fan that is user friendly...well, i'd buy 'em.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

something else that is needed..... 
a brain implant for those people thick enough to think thermostats are an optional extra.... 
rep shops also need to stock 'An idiots guide to Google' (and some of them need to read it!) because theres far too many people too lazy to use it....
cheaper breeder racks would be nice too, i mean £1690 for a bit of steel welded together and some plastic tubs is a bit of a rip off :cussing: (pro-racks 60 tub hatchling rack in case you are wondering!!)


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I reckon we should put together a Haynes manual of reptile keeping lol They have htem for babies now as well as cars.

This would be in paperback form and available at ALL reptile outlets natinwide so that not only potential customers but some of th eshops staff could makeuse of it too!!!

I like the idea of a mat with a built in stat Lee - would save a lot of burns from the numptys who buy just a mat and never give a thought to maintinaing the heat level it offers


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

in terms of the fan a company called AZOO who make aquarium bits bo asmall computer fan with hinges that comes ready to go. we sell them at a shop i work at they're only about 12.00 but worth it.

AZOO AQUA azoo cooling fan.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

AZOO Web


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> I reckon we should put together a Haynes manual of reptile keeping lol They have htem for babies now as well as cars.


I agree with this then when we buy an animal we might get what we want instead of a different species.
There are too many people selling reps/amphibs and other animals and getting the species wrong.
If you have it couriered then it costs too much to send it back and most people wouldn't want to put the poor animal through another journey anyway!!!!!


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> i think that somebody should design a heat mat with a built in ajustbale stat, if that makes sense
> 
> lee


yeah would prolly stop alot of overheating for people that dont use them


----------

